# Radioamatierisms >  Par CB rācijām

## guguce

Kādu standartu izmanto Latvijā? 
Es skatos, ka Polijai domātām rācijām 
kanāli ir ar -5kHz nobīdi. 
ESD nekā paskaidrot nevar.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Man jau šķiet, ka arī pie mums izmanto frekvences, kas beidzas ar "0", AM.

----------


## guguce

Kādās Eiropas valstīs vēl šādu nobīdi izmanto?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Nezinu.
Bet pie mums to lieto "pateicoties" krievijas tālbraucējiem šoferiem...

----------


## Obsis

A kāda tev starpība.... Abas sistēmas tak lieto vienu unto pašu diapazonu. Vienkārši ar vecā parauga tu nedzirdēsi visus nepāra kanālus no jaunajām, bet ar jaunajām dzirdēsi visus veco kanālus un vēl būs rezervē tikpat daudz.

----------


## Hondists

Kāds māk pateikt vai iekš President Johnny2 ASC var dabūt arī FM ?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Kaut arī veikalnieks šeit:
http://www.autocomfort.lv/products/lv/1 ... I-ASC.html 
apgalvo, ka FM ir, spriežot pēc rācijas bildes - nav FM! Un nevarēs bez NOPIETNAS iejaukšanās to dabūt

----------


## Hondists

Skatos, ka tagad daudzi uz mašīnām ir sākuši likt šādas stiklplasta antenas. 
http://www.2wayradio.eu/pages/produc...ction=products
Kāds labums no viņām salīdzinot ar "parastajām" antenām?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Specifikācijā minēts - tā esot ceturtdaļviļņa antena. Priekš CB tas būtu ap 2,7m. Tātad ap antenas stiklaplasta  korpusu aptīta tik gara drāts. Vienīgais, ko ātrumā varu iedomāties - metāla drāts antenu braucot caur krūmiem var saliekt - pēc tam iztaisnot. Bet stiklaplasta antena salūzīs! Būs jāpērk jauna. 
Vispār priekš mobilās CB antenas ir tikai viens arguments - jo garāka, jo labāk! Pārējais gaumes lieta!

----------


## Isegrim

Gan jau, ka tur ir šķiedra - glass fiber, visnotaļ izturīgs materiāls, nevis kaut kāds _-plasts_. 
Vispārīgi - antenai jābūt skaņotai un salāgotai, nevis vienkārši garākai.

----------


## Imants

Protams!!!
Antenai jābūt skaņotai! 
Ātrumā, to uzskatīju par pašsaprotamu. 
Bet 1\4 vai 5\8 lamda vertikālis būs labāks par pusmetrīgu antenu (ar "pagarinošo" spoli)
Tikai to garo fiziski nevar uzlikt uz auto...

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, Tavs teksts tiešam pazudis, bet neko prātīgu jau Tu neuzrakstīji. Jā, ja antenu izmanto tikai uz uztveršanu, nekas ļauns nenotiks. Bišku samazināsies uztveršanas jūtība. Uz raidīšanu gan antena obligāti jasalāgo. Skaidrs, ka ar 4W jauduantenu neizkausēsi, bet taidītāja izejas pakāpi nokaut elementāri. Ne jau visiem CB raidītājiem ir diža muļķu drošība   ::   Uz nesalāgotas antenas tu zaudē ievērojami sakaru attālumu, bet tālbraucējiem tas ir ļoti svarīgi. Maizīte ta jāpelna un  jāzin uz kura stūra poļicaji stāv   ::  Izmanto jau arī jaudas pakāpes un pie 100W uz nesalagotas antenas jau dūmi parādīsies   ::

----------


## ddff

Shii teema ieintereseeja- mees darbaa lietojam Motorola GP340 raacijas (136 - 174 MHz), taam razhotaajs piedaavaa 3 garumu antenas: 9, 14, 15 cm. Kura buutu iistaa?

ddff

----------


## LPSR

> Shii teema ieintereseeja- mees darbaa lietojam Motorola GP340 raacijas (136 - 174 MHz), taam razhotaajs piedaavaa 3 garumu antenas: 9, 14, 15 cm. Kura buutu iistaa?
> 
> ddff


 Nu atkarīgs kādā frekvencē strādājiet. 9 cm. var būt 136-155 MHz un var būt 150-161MHz vai 155-174MHz. Ja tik uz cm skatās var iegrābties 490-527MHz

----------


## zviux

Sveiki, vēlos izvilkt no parāstās tālbrucēju CB rācījas atsevišķu ieslēgšanas izslēgšanas pogu, vināi ir tāda kā centrālā poga kurai apkārt ir tāds kā gredzens at kuru regulē SQ un vidējais pagriežot ieslēdz rācīju un regulē skaļumu, jautājums būtu kādu slēdzīti man tur labāk izmantot, cik stipru? Un varbūt kāds kurš to jau ir dzrījis var pastāstīt kā ro slēdzīti pievienot?

----------


## zviux

Sveiki, vai šeit apgrozas arī kāds kas kautko sajēdz no rācīju shēmām, ja nepieciešams pievienot pusītes, un tamlīdzīgi? Ja ir lūdzu padod ziņu uz PM vienkārši pie manis ir nonākusi viena rācīja kas ir paredzēta Vācijai, bet būtu nepieciešams pārveidot darbībai Latvījā!

----------


## konis22

Sveiki.Nu ar ko tu domā pusītes?????Vai tas ir 5 khz???? Ja tā ir bēda tad ir risinājums ja ko citu tad nezinu jāpēta.Shēmas saprotu bet atkarīgs ko grib izdarīt.Ja softiski tad diez vai sanāks jo parasti tur ir nezināmi kontrolieri.un nav īsti kur ar ko uzprogot.

----------


## Hondists

Standartā parasti visām CB rācijām ir 4w jauda, bet ja es izmantoju rāciju kurai jauda ir, piemēram, 12wati, tad palielināsies tikai raidīšanas attālums vai arī uztveršanas rādiuss palielināsies?

----------


## AndrisZ

Un ja pats mēģināsi padomāt loģiski?

----------


## Hondists

Man gribas domāt, ka uztveršanas rādius īpaši nemainīsies. Ja rācijai pieliek klāt pastiprinātāju tad palielināsies tikai raidīšanas attālums, bet zinu ka ir arī tādi priekšapstiprinātāji kas pastipina arī iekākošo signālu, tā ka nevaru izspriest.

----------


## Didzis

Atenu lietās viss ir vienkāeši, ja antena signālu nav uztvērusi, tad nekāds pastiprinatājs nepalīdzēs. Pie uztveršanas pastiprinatājam ir jēga tikai, ja līdz antenai garš kabelis un pastiprinatāju novieto pie pašas antenas. Tas gan nav aktuāli priekš CB 27MHz, kad kabelī zudumi ir ļoti mazi. Ja par raidīšanas jaudu, tad sakaru attālums pieaugs tikai ja abiem korespondentiem būs vienāda jauda.  Ja vienam 4W, bet otram 100W, tad vājās rācijas īpašnieks dzirdēs jaudīgo, bet jaudīgas rācijas īpasnieks vājo nedzirdēs.

----------


## Hondists

Viens jautājums par vispopulārāko CB rāciju Latvijā: Midland Alan 100 Plus.
Vai viņu nopērkot var uzreiz jau lietot un klausīties "fūristus", vai arī šajai rācijai ir nepieciešams pārtaisīt pusītes?

----------


## Hondists

Problēma ar rāciju tti TCB-550.
Nospiežu pogu (ppt) lai runātu, ekrānā parādās tx (raidu signālu), bet, neatlaižot pogu, pēc ~1 sekundes pazūd tx un parādās rx(saņemu signālu). Skaļrunis tajā brīdī joprojām ir kluss. Kā arī citi mani dzird tikai to vienu sekundi. Kas varētu būt pa vainu? Izjaucu mikrofonu uz rāciju, nekādus redzamus bojājumus neredzēju.

----------


## Didzis

Ka tik nav problēmas ar antenu un nostrāsā aizsardzība.

----------


## Hondists

Cita rācija ar to pašu antenu strādā bez problēmām. Pieslēdzot slodzes ekvivalentu arī tā pati problēma.

----------


## zviux

Palasi instrukcīju, vienai daļai tti racijām ir funkcīja pāraides laika ierobežošana, un kāgadījies ka ne TCB-550 tāda ir, busi ko saspaidījis!  ::

----------


## zviux

Sveiciens radiomīļiem, es taka būšu nobriedis jaunai rācījai CB saprotams, jo rācīju izmantoju mašīnā, bet te nu atkal sākās milzu dilēma, varbūt kāds var ko labu ieteikt cenā līdz 85Ls nu es pagaidām esmu noskatījis šādu http://www.mobilezone.lv/product_inf...oducts_id=8173 tik vel nezinu vai tās visas funkcījas arī dos kādu labumu salīdzinot ar prastajām rācījām? Būšu ļoti pateicīgs par kādu palīdzību, vai padomu!  ::

----------


## zulu

lai tevi dzirdetu labāk par vienu bali pēc S-metra jauda ir * 4 vai tas tev kaut ko izsaka ?
un vispār labakais pastiprinātājs ir antena
73!

----------


## ddff

Te kaads to lietu njem nopietni. Fotografeets Latvijaa?

ddff

----------


## zulu

un kā tu domā vai Latvijā nav radioamatieri ?  ::  tā ir EME antena
73!

----------


## zulu

ņem nopietnāk kā tu iedomājies !
http://yl3dr.webs.com/apps/photos/ph...otoid=65915096

----------

